# MAC - Sunstrip - May 07



## lara (Apr 25, 2007)

Please place all your Sunstrip swatches and product images in this thread, please. Please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible!

Remember that Specktra has a guideline that all images posted should be no wider than 600 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the Sunstrip discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (May 6, 2007)

I found some images


----------



## cleodelinda (May 24, 2007)

From Product Girl:
http://www.product-girl.com/2007/05/...s_sunstrip.php
http://www.product-girl.com/img/suns...ucts-thumb.jpg


----------



## Ernie (May 25, 2007)

Sunstrip Bronzers, top to bottom,left to right:
Refined Golden,Bronze

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture215.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture214.jpg


----------



## Risser (May 25, 2007)

Please do NOT hotlink these images, thanks!


----------

